# Couple of flies



## ChrisA (Mar 28, 2011)

From Friday/Saturday.

First one is the highest magnification at 4x lifesize.  All on Canon MP-65mm F11 1/250 with flash.






(Common Yellow Coloured Dung Fly).

A fly posing on a stem.  about 2.5x magnification.





Not sure of this ones id.


----------



## vivalaveritas (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow that is close up. I like the first one. You can really see the detail in the compound eye.
Nice stuff.


----------



## Bios. (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice, I would love to have a go with the Mp-e.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 2, 2011)

Esp like #1.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 3, 2011)

Good stuff with #1! #2 ain't too shabby either.


----------



## DennyCrane (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Davor (Apr 3, 2011)

Number one has really nice subtle color tones. *me wishes for a macro lens like that* Great work!


----------



## ZacFreeland (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow. Number 1 has such amazing detail and beautiful colors!


----------



## billygoat (Apr 3, 2011)

Really like the pollen detail on number 1...


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for looking and the comments.


----------

